# Vitamin D Deficiency



## imp (Jun 29, 2015)

It's been said as many as 40% of American adults are deficient in "D". If so, may be likely our neighbors to the north may be also. Elsewhere? Do not know. At any rate, Sunshine, the old Ultraviolet radiation producer, causes our bodies to _create _D just beneath our outer skin layer. Whereas years back, sunlight was viewed dismally, today Medicos recommend it, with due consideration for skin hue and darkness, of course. 

"A diet deficient in vitamin D in conjunction with inadequate sun exposure causes osteomalacia (or rickets when it occurs in children), which is a softening of the bones. In the developed world, this is a rare disease.[SUP][17][/SUP][SUP][18][/SUP] However, *vitamin D deficiency has become a worldwide issue in the elderly *and remains common in children and adults.[SUP][19][/SUP][SUP][20][/SUP] Low blood calcidiol (25-hydroxy-vitamin D) can result from avoiding the sun.[SUP][21][/SUP] Deficiency results in impaired bone mineralization and bone damage which leads to bone-softening diseases."

"The effects of vitamin D *supplementation* on health are uncertain.[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][61][/SUP] A 2013 review did not find any effect from supplementation on the rates of disease, other than a tentative decrease in mortality in the elderly.[SUP][62][/SUP] Low vitamin D levels may result from disease rather than cause disease."

"Adequate amounts of vitamin D can be produced with moderate sun exposure to the face, arms and legs, averaging 5–30 minutes twice per week without sunscreen.   Vitamin D overdose is impossible from UV exposure; the skin reaches an equilibrium where the vitamin degrades as fast as it is created."

The quotes above are from: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_D     Are you among the 40% lacking enough?     imp


----------



## Red (Jun 29, 2015)

I heard that if your Vit D is low, you can feel very depressed.  Don't know how true that is though, anybody know?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 29, 2015)

Lack of vitamin D has implication for bones. Without vitamin D calcium is not absorbed and bones become weaker. Sunlight produces the vitamin but it must be direct. Sunlight that is filtered by glass doesn't work. In Sydney just 10 minutes a day will suffice but these days I'm not outside very much at all and blood tests were showing a deficiency. I take a daily Vitamin D3 tablet to maintain bone density.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 29, 2015)

I have read the Vit D is beneficial with depression as well as calcium absorption.  I usually take one 1000 mg capsule a day, as well as the small amount of Vit D in my multivitamin and some sun exposure.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2015)

*Deaths Due to Deficiency*

Full article here...http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/13-us-deaths-attributed-low-vitamin-d-levels?page=1


There was a time when vitamin D was considered the "skeletal" vitamin.  Low levels were linked to rickets and osteoporosis.  But vitamin D may be an issue of life and death.

A group of researchers from the University of Cambridge, the University of Oxford, Harvard School of Public Health, and seven other institutions have concluded that low vitamin D levels are responsible for almost 13% of deaths in the U.S.  That equates to about 97 deaths per 100,000 Americans per year. 

That rate compares to 20% of deaths attributable to smoking, 11% to lack of exercise, and 9% to alcohol consumption.  In Europe, 9.4% of all deaths were attributed to vitamin D deficiency. 

The researchers defined a vitamin D deficiency as having a blood concentration of 25-hydroxyvitamin D less than 30 ng/mL.  They estimated *69.5% of Americans are deficient in vitamin D*.  In Europe they estimate that 86.4% of the population is deficient. 

In addition, the researchers estimated that 15% of the U.S. population is severely deficient.  A severe deficiency is defined as having blood concentrations of less than 10 ng/mL. 
The researchers drew their conclusions from data covering almost 900,000 study participants in 26 nations.  Their results were published in the BMJ (formerly the British Medical Journal) 


*Low Vitamin D Increases Risk of Cardiovascular and All Cause Death by 35%*

*Their review and meta-analysis* covered 73 observational cohort studies that reported serum 25-hydroxyvitamin D levels and cause of death over follow-up periods ranging from .3 to 29 years. 

Compared to subjects whose vitamin D levels were in the highest one-third, those with levels in the lowest one-third of the study population had a 35% higher risk of death from cardiovascular disease or from any cause, including coronary disease, lymphoma, upper digestive cancer, and respiratory disorders. 

Those with the lowest levels also had a 30% higher risk of death from non-vascular, non-cancer deaths, and a 14% higher risk of death from cancer. 
They also found that each 10 ng/mL decline of 25-hydroxyvitamin D blood concentration was associated with a 16% increased risk of all cause mortality. 


*Vitamin D3 Supplements Reduce Risk of Premature Death By 11%*

The international team of researchers also discovered that vitamin D3 supplementation reduced the risk of premature death by 11%.
They analyzed 22 randomized controlled trials of vitamin D supplements.  The studies involved a total of 30,716 participants over three to seven years of follow-up.  Vitamin D supplementation was compared to placebo or no treatment. 

But vitamin D2 supplementation had no effect on overall mortality.  In fact, in studies using a dose of 600 to 2000 IU/day of vitamin D2, the researchers observed an increased risk of mortality. 

Vitamin D is a fat soluble vitamin which we (and most plants and animals) produce through exposure to the sun.  There are two major forms.


----------



## imp (Jun 29, 2015)

Am relieved to see you folks already have a "heads-up" (hate that new-fangled term) on "D"  I have a few theories, regarding "D" as related to "Mens' health". Concerning prostate gland trouble (ugh). Scientific studies have indicated that prostate well-being may be directly associated with "D" in the prostate area. That area is most difficult to access, in the case of surgical intervention. Have not seen any literature of "D" being directly placed in the prostate area. 

Now, cancer, as related to  Vitamin D levels, is a whole 'nuther" concern. Strong evidence suggests that men having years-long high levels of Vitamin D in their systems, experienced much lower incidences of prostate cancer, for example.

No cancer is "fun". But the rare prostate type which proliferates rapidly is deadly. One victim coming to mind was Frank Zappa. 

Evidently, as I understand it, (am open to direct bombardment here) certain chemical compounds, Calciferol  (D) included, carry in their inherent metabolic process (How the body uses and eliminates them), certain nuances related to fighting and eliminating early cancer-cell proliferation. 

I am more a QUACK, than a dr., practitioner, researcher, or person knowledgeable in such biological processes which utilize these newly-described chemical factors which some profess will end 'disease".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2015)

Red said:


> I heard that if your Vit D is low, you can feel very depressed.  Don't know how true that is though, anybody know?



Yes, there have been some studies that show depression from low vitamin D levels.  I take between 1,000-4,000 IUs of D3 daily.  It's good to take it with a good quality omega 3 fish oil like NOW liquid lemon flavor, which is also good for depression.  Magnesium and vitamin k2 are important too for bones, which were mentioned here, k2 keeps calcium in your bones and out of your arteries (stroke).  

Lots of people suffer from SAD disorder, seasonal depression due to lack of sunlight which is a source of vitamin D.  I never had my levels checked, but the doses up to 5,000 IUs a day should be safe from all I have read and heard.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2015)

imp said:


> Am relieved to see you folks already have a "heads-up" (hate that new-fangled term) on "D"  I have a few theories, regarding "D" as related to "Mens' health". Concerning prostate gland trouble (ugh). Scientific studies have indicated that prostate well-being may be directly associated with "D" in the prostate area. That area is most difficult to access, in the case of surgical intervention. Have not seen any literature of "D" being directly placed in the prostate area.
> 
> Now, cancer, as related to  Vitamin D levels, is a whole 'nuther" concern. Strong evidence suggests that men having years-long high levels of Vitamin D in their systems, experienced much lower incidences of prostate cancer, for example.
> 
> ...



I think you're right, the vitamin D helps with inflammation, which is one of the causes of prostate cancer.  From what I hear though, senior men usually die with prostate cancer, not from it.



> BY GARTH SUNDEM IN IN THE LAB, LATEST NEWS · OCTOBER 22, 2014
> James Lambert, PhD, Scott Lucia, MD, and CU Cancer Center colleagues show that downregulation of the gene GDF-15 may cause inflammation and thus drive prostate cancer
> 
> A University of Colorado Cancer Center study recently published in the journal Prostate offers compelling evidence that inflammation may be the link between *Vitamin* D and prostate cancer. Specifically, the study shows that the gene GDF-15, known to be upregulated by *Vitamin* D, is notably absent in samples of human prostate cancer driven by inflammation.
> ...


----------



## Phillygal (Jun 30, 2015)

After I became disabled my Vit D levels began to plummet. I rarely leave the house much less spend time outside. 

I began having palpitations, they finally became non-stop so I visited my doctor. My Vit D level was 8. It should be 40! 

I went on 10,000 iu per day for 6 months. Now I take 2,000 and it keeps my numbers up. 

I can't speak to depression as I already suffer from it. However my doc said the palpitations could've caused a deadly arrhythmia so I'm glad I caught it!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 30, 2015)

I Take 10,000 units of D3 a day..   which was increased from 5.000 when I last had my level checked...   It was 37.    My doctor wants to see it up around 50.


----------



## Red (Jun 30, 2015)

Phillygal said:


> After I became disabled my Vit D levels began to plummet. I rarely leave the house much less spend time outside.
> 
> I began having palpitations, they finally became non-stop so I visited my doctor. My Vit D level was 8. It should be 40!
> 
> ...



I recently began having these palpitations also.  I don't want to go out, feel down.  The doc told me to take 2,000 per day as it was low.  I think I should be taking more than that.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 30, 2015)

As I said... I take 10,000 units a day, as instructed by my doctor.  Talk to yours.   It is safe to have vitamin D levels up to 80 before it becomes toxic.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2015)

I was having some palpitations now and then, but I don't think it had anything to do with vitamin D.  Magnesium is important to take for all our muscles, including the heart.  I use Magnesium Citrate daily, seems to have helped.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 30, 2015)

Vitamin D is deficiency is caused by misguided doctors who told everyone to decrease their cholesterol. The body uses the sun to convert cholesterol into vitamin D. No cholesterol no vitamin D.


----------



## imp (Jun 30, 2015)

Jiminy! I'm glad to have thought to start the thread. Learned a lot! Thank you all for contributions. I will now go check my last few CBC's!     imp


----------



## Red (Jun 30, 2015)

I went today Quick and he raised it to 5,000 and wants me to take another blood test in 3 weeks.  Thanks, I think you got me on the right track.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 30, 2015)

Red said:


> I went today Quick and he raised it to 5,000 and wants me to take another blood test in 3 weeks.  Thanks, I think you got me on the right track.




When I was on 5,000 my level went up to 37... which is low normal.. but he wants it up around at least 50 so that's when he up'd it to 10,000.


----------



## imp (Jun 30, 2015)

One thing about "D" which is not clear to me: D is inter-related with Calcium. My wife's D was within acceptable range, but her Calcium was quite high. That situation and it's potential consequences we have not resolved.   imp


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 1, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I have read the Vit D is beneficial with depression as well as calcium absorption.  I usually take one 1000 mg capsule a day, as well as the small amount of Vit D in my multivitamin and some sun exposure.



That sums it up. They say cold weather state residents need it the most or others who purposely avoid sun. Or 15 minutes of sun a day should do the trick to. With any fat soluable vitamin be aware they are the easiest to over dose on. I heard to absorb calcium best it must be with magnesium & vitamin D or their proper levels in the body.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 1, 2015)

imp said:


> One thing about "D" which is not clear to me: D is inter-related with Calcium. My wife's D was within acceptable range, but her Calcium was quite high. That situation and it's potential consequences we have not resolved.   imp



Elevated serum calcium is a different situation  and not related to the level of vitamin D.


----------



## imp (Jul 1, 2015)

Q. S., you are the knowledgeable one regarding CBC-related interpretation. Would you be able to tell me if my elevated liver GGT is cause for concern, since the other enzymes, AST, ALT, Bilirubin, etc., are well within range?

My doctor shrugged off the my question of it.   imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 1, 2015)

I am not a doctor Imp..   I don't know


----------



## imp (Jul 1, 2015)

Please be aware I wasn't "fishing", my doctor didn't really know, either. I'm confused by the fact that a given person's CBC done by two different labs, will have several tested items' acceptable ranges different by as much as 10%, or more.    imp


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 2, 2015)

imp said:


> Q. S., you are the knowledgeable one regarding CBC-related interpretation. Would you be able to tell me if my elevated liver GGT is cause for concern, since the other enzymes, AST, ALT, Bilirubin, etc., are well within range?
> 
> My doctor shrugged off the my question of it.   imp



Probably know this but here is some stuff again.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/497454-elevated-ggt-and-cholesterol/

Blocked bile duct keeps coming up.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 2, 2015)

imp said:


> Please be aware I wasn't "fishing", my doctor didn't really know, either. I'm confused by the fact that a given person's CBC done by two different labs, will have several tested items' acceptable ranges different by as much as 10%, or more.    imp



I think you are confusing a CBC with a BMP...    a cbc means "complete blood count"  which consists of  Wbc, RBc... hematacrit and hemoglobin, and platelets as well as cell morphology..    A BMP is a "Basic metabolic profile"  that consists of your electrolytes... your kidney function.. which is your BUN and Creatinine and GFR (glomereular filtration rate)   Then it can include your Liver function tests or LFTs..


----------



## imp (Jul 2, 2015)

Not confusing the two types of panel. I have CBC's, complete, done by analysis done by two different labs, which show _different _ranges for the same metabolytes, i.e., for example: Neutrophils, %:  Lab Corp, Phoenix, range *38-79%.* Neutrophils, %:  Valley View Med. Ctr., Fort Mohave, AZ, range *40-74%.

*My result of 78% is acceptable by Lab Corp., HIGH by Valley View.  Should I be concerned? Other readings are similarly affected, lab to lab.    imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 2, 2015)

As I stated earlier in this thread... the variances between labs are too small to be clinically significant..  No.. you should not be concerned.


----------

